

Does a Rock Have Consciousness? - jkush
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/18/magazine/18wwln-lede-t.html?_r=2&oref=slogin&oref=slogin

======
iamwil
"How could the ineffable experience of tasting a strawberry ever arise from
the equations of physics?"

When I read that, I was thinking that you could ask the same question about
how we could be reading the NYTimes instantly from the equations of physics.

Granted, data transport is not to the same effect as consciousness so I could
be straw-manning, but it simply could be because we just understand data
transport better that consciousness seems more complex. If you showed someone
120 years back what we can do to bring up the New York Times, and told them it
was based on physics, they might not believe us.

I'll wait for some experimental data, thanks.

